# Replacement lighting for fluval roma 200?



## SmallestFrog (27 Feb 2016)

Well the T8 lighting bar has semi-given up on my roma. Thing is, its sort of integral to the tank having a lid, which it desperately needs. Does anyone know if the new iQuatics universal bar will fit? Or, have any other ideas?


----------



## MrHidley (27 Feb 2016)

I'm pretty sure the iQuatics do fit fluval tanks, there are also companies who make LED bars with T8 endcaps.


----------

